# Memories of Pandora



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 10, 2014)

I hope this isn't out of place, but I thought some of us would have some reminiscences of Pandora and would like to express their memories of her.

For me, I've only been here a short time, but I was getting to know Pandora quite well. We frequented certain threads and I was so touched by her compassion for others, particularly those that we're in distress.

We had one brief conversation in one thread in particular where we hoped to chat more deeply later on. I remember telling her how I found comfort in this forum and she wholeheartedly agreed. She loved all of us in her own way and obviously she will be greatly missed.

So anyone with special memories, please add on :smile2:


----------



## dale (Oct 10, 2014)

one of my favorite people here. what does this mean? has she died? 


edit: oh wow. i never read the site announcements. that's horrible. i'll miss her.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 10, 2014)

Yes Dale, she passed away Monday. Cran started a thread titled Pandora's Passing. I just added this thread in case people wanted to be more elaborate in their memories.


----------



## Schrody (Oct 10, 2014)

Pandora was such a sweet person. Always caring. I didn't know her well, but we spoke a little, and I could see and feel she's a very warm and loving person. She always had a nice word for everybody. So sad, all out of sudden. She was too young.


----------



## Bishop (Oct 10, 2014)

I wish I could point to one particular memory, but Pandora was always just a wonderful presence in any part of the forum. She was always calm and wise and offered great advice and encouragement. I still remember her wonderful words in my Catfish Interview, and being touched.


----------



## TKent (Oct 10, 2014)

OH NO... I had no idea. She lived in my general area and I had been planning to ask her to meet me for coffee sometime.  How awful.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 10, 2014)

I was especially concerned about you TK. I knew you two were talking about the Atlanta Falcons. It's such a sad day. :sad:


----------



## TKent (Oct 10, 2014)

And I can almost imagine her penning a few lines that would capture the feeling better than anything I could ever dream of writing. 

It's such a sad day. :sad:


----------



## TKent (Oct 10, 2014)

What a weird day this has been. I just can't get Pandora off my mind. One day she said she was looking at the beautiful lake Spivey and I realized how close she was and felt a kind of connection knowing she was there. She was also on my welcoming committee. So when I'd see her post, I often would click to see what beautiful words she had shared that day.  Been looking through some this morning, and this one just hit me hard. 

 				 				 				[h=2]When Bad Things Happen 				by Pandora[/h] 				   						 							 							 						 						 				 					 						when bad things happen
they encompass and enclose
we can not see beyond or around

we feel alone, hidden

our heart shrinks
our minds close
we are silent in our fear, unbreathable blackness

moments to minutes to hours to days

with the passing time
without notice
strength comes and it grows
our eyes open, we exhale

in us is the need to survive 
it is basic

we turn and look back,
to the pain,
the loss the fear,
we inhale in the light and

we walk forward
as though commanded
without purpose, without need
just to survive

moments to minutes to hours to days

we turn back again to see
a lesson lays there in the past,
a gift, that which hurt
now teaches
leaves us stronger knowing more of ourself

so we move forward
we live and we love
our heart grows
our minds open

we see the fit of the things that have passed
like that of a puzzle or a domino to tip the other,
each was needed, good or bad

then days turn to years turn to decades

when we look in either direction
we now see the Big Picture
behind us
in front of us
down the way and beyond

the Big Picture of Life and Beyond is here in
each pain, each loss, each lesson, each love,
it is our Life and it was meant to be just as it is.
It is Us.

I hope this eases the woes, life brings many. 						​


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 10, 2014)

Pandora's last post on the This Week thread was a brief conversation with me. It was just a couple posts but I think it gives great insight of what a  wonderful soul she was. I had noticed her not online several days later and I even posted a few days ago to hope she was okay. It isn't a good day for me either. :sad:


----------



## TKent (Oct 10, 2014)

I saw that when you posted it (the inquiry that is) and thought how thoughtful and observant that was of you...   U r a sweetheart MrM. 




mrmustard615 said:


> Pandora's last post on the This Week thread was a brief conversation with me. It was just a couple posts but I think it gives great insight of what a  wonderful soul she was. I had noticed her not online several days later and I even posted a few days ago to hope she was okay. It isn't a good day for me either. :sad:


----------



## Schrody (Oct 10, 2014)

I saw some of you wrote a message in her Memory book. People said only nice things (and I can't imagine someone could say anything bad about her), she was truly loved here.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 10, 2014)

I saw your post there Schrody. I thought that was really nice. :cat:


----------



## belthagor (Oct 10, 2014)

I didn't know her well, but she always had something nice to write.


----------



## Schrody (Oct 10, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> I saw your post there Schrody. I thought that was really nice. :cat:



Thanks mustard, like I said, judging by the commentaries she was a beautiful person, just the way we knew her here


----------



## Gyarachu (Oct 10, 2014)

A gorgeous--and heart-wrenching, given present circumstances--poem of hers:

*I Imagine You* - by Pandora

*I have seen your face,
beautiful I imagine.
Your eyes, your soul deep like the sky 
they live in the sky.

Your words 
stirred my imagination.
Each story told in images 
that remain still,
cherished for there will be no more.
I imagine more.

I imagine
you will know me when we meet,
we will be long lost friends
though we were never lost.
We were found in kinship,
shared in nature and common loves.

I imagine
we will smile through eternity
together.

I will always imagine you.


*--------------------------------------

I really hope her husband has access to her collection of poetry in some form. I for one would love to see it compiled. To lose it would be tragic indeed.


----------



## TheYellowMustang (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm not good with words in situations like this, but I tracked down two of my favorite posts from her:



> I like to wake to birdie noises, their world is very constant in a good way.





> Love makes the world go round.


----------



## Pluralized (Oct 10, 2014)

Gyarachu said:


> A gorgeous--and heart-wrenching, given present circumstances--poem of hers:
> 
> *I Imagine You* - by Pandora
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this, G. Sorry about the "LOL" -- that was a misfire.


----------



## Plasticweld (Oct 10, 2014)

I have been out of town and was surprised and sadden by the news of her passing.  I had sent her a PM a few days ago asking if everything was ok as she had not been on line.   I never did hear back from her.


Pandora set a good example of how important being a positive influence is.  I have seen her post up positive and encouraging words for some of the new members, who to me where plainly off their rocker.  I had no idea how to respond to some of them.  She always came in and found something positive to say about the piece or about the post, that  let the new member know they were welcome and that she was there for them.  


In her own words she said, she lacked the technical skills to critique a piece but would always share something about it, or the message that she liked. 

The important lesson to be learned from her example is, that while you may not posses the skills to technically help someone, everyone here has the ability to encourage someone and to be friendly. Those are choices we can make and actions that everyone here is capable of. 

For years I had as my signature "To encourage and facilitate"  As a lay pastor and body work guy on a motorcycle sites this was easy for me to say, as I could honestly help with both spiritual and physical problems.   This is only place where I did not add that to my sig because I felt as though I was unable to help other writers because my skills were so weak.    I realize now, that was very naïve.  Pandora had the ability to encourage and she thought that was all she was capable of.  In reality her encouragement, made it possible for some writers who were ready to throw in the towel, to instead continue and grow as writers.  She leaves behind a legacy of not only words but of actions, that made a difference.  She did it for the ones that were hard to like, not just the easy ones, that is the part that makes her truly exceptional as a person...Bob


----------



## midnightpoet (Oct 10, 2014)

A tribute, although my weak words do not do her justice:

When you open the curtains
on a warm spring morning
and let in the light
it is like Pandora, 
warming the face as well as 
the heart, spreading daylight
instead of gloom
giving us confidence 
to face the day 
with fortitude and vigor
that is Pandora


----------



## Mistique (Oct 11, 2014)

Its not really a memory, but I wanted to write it.

Oh, Pandora, sweet friend, where are you now? You know I miss you, right? You had such a way of making me go from sad or frustrated to feeling connected and proud of myself just by saying (typing) a few words. You were magical like that, you do know that right? To a lot of people. Being able to let the warmth of you're heart reach out like that to people on the other side of the word is pure magic in my eyes. Thank you for that.


----------



## bazz cargo (Oct 11, 2014)

I wish to point out, she had a wicked sense of humour.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 11, 2014)

bazz cargo said:


> I wish to point out, she had a wicked sense of humour.




She definitely had a sense of humor. She used to post in the funny pictures thread







I found this smiley on one of Pandora's threads. I'll be using it until Halloween to honor Pandora.


----------



## InstituteMan (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm still having trouble with this news. It just seems unreal. Pandora was such a sweet soul, but also so vivacious. I do not know, and need not know, the circumstances of her passing, but at least online she always struck me as so _alive_​ that I can't get my head around this news. She always had a kind word, she always had something positive to say, always something to laugh about and smile about. She had compassion for everyone, no matter their skills, knowledge or circumstances. She never threw someone's prior poor choices, knowingly made or unknowingly made, back at them. She never judged people for their failures or shortcomings, at least not in any way that showed on here, even when others were losing their tempers. The only people she lacked patience for were the cruel and abusive. She welcomed all who had even slightly good intentions. I flat out miss her, but I can't I,aging the pain her family has to be in. My thoughts are with them.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm honestly pretty upset at this news. She was probably the sweetest person here. She never had anything but generous things to say. I really wish I had been more present here before the passing. I've been active on this site for about a year now and Pandora was a big part of that. We all share very intimate things with each other in our writings. She had an insight to me that I either don't allow people or others just don't care to see. But I let her in and she did care and she never had anything less but uplifting things to say. She was light on this place. I think our connection went past an average Internet connection due to the nature of this site and that is what makes this difficult.


----------



## escorial (Oct 12, 2014)

last private message pandora sent means more now than i thought at the time


----------



## TKent (Oct 12, 2014)

Not weak to me. pretty powerful and so right.



midnightpoet said:


> A tribute, although my weak words do not do her justice:
> 
> When you open the curtains
> on a warm spring morning
> ...


----------



## midnightpoet (Oct 12, 2014)

I appreciate everyone's likes on this; I know I'm not the best poet on the site, but she gave me encouragement when i needed it and obviously she did this for everyone.  Quite a lady, I believe.


----------



## Gargh (Oct 12, 2014)

*Afternoon on a Hill*

[FONT=founders_grotesk_textlight]_[FONT=founders_grotesk_textsemibold]Edna St. Vincent Millay[/FONT]_


[/FONT]
I will be the gladdest thing  
    Under the sun!  
I will touch a hundred flowers  
    And not pick one.  

I will look at cliffs and clouds
    With quiet eyes,  
Watch the wind bow down the grass,  
    And the grass rise.  

And when lights begin to show  
    Up from the town,
I will mark which must be mine,  
    And then start down!


----------



## Mistique (Oct 19, 2014)

So many times in the last few days that I have seen threads, or started some myself, that I thought: "Pandora would have responded to that." I miss her!


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 19, 2014)

It has never been more clear to me, how people --here on WF-- touch our lives and make our lives a little  better, changing us...I am sure Pandora must have known this, You guys are awesome...Peace...Jul


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 31, 2014)

And here we are at Halloween. After today I will be retiring the witch, but I will never forget Pandora. I suspect that none of us here will in fact.

So on this day,especially, keep Pandora in your hearts.



It's not really goodbye, you know. Just a new beginning :smile2:


----------



## PiP (Oct 31, 2014)

Mistique said:


> So many times in the last few days that I have seen threads, or started some myself, that I thought: "Pandora would have responded to that." I miss her!



Me too, Mystique...



Firemajic said:


> It has never been more clear to me, how people --here on WF-- touch our lives and make our lives a little  better, changing us...I am sure Pandora must have known this, You guys are awesome...Peace...Jul



Pandora was such a kind and giving person that she will always remain in our hearts and memories.



mrmustard615 said:


> And here we are at Halloween. After today I will be retiring the witch, but I will never forget Pandora. I suspect that none of us here will in fact.
> 
> So on this day,especially, keep Pandora in your hearts.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Mustard. I'd forgotten about this picture of Pandora...


----------



## escorial (Nov 1, 2014)

nice pic....it was her selfie i recall...


----------



## dither (Nov 2, 2014)

Gone but not forgotten,
and so long as Pandora ( god it pains me to type her name ) is not forgotten,
she isn't totally gone.

Remembering..................


----------

